# Loss of prime MH parking in Weymouth



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

After 6 months in Spain, wife was gagging for some UK shopping therapy. Our family live in Weymouth, so plan was, late night ferry to Dover, early morning arrival in Weymouth, park in the coach park by B&Q (prime/legal parking for large MHs), let her freak out in Debenhams etc for a couple of hours, then out to Moreton C&CC site for a week or so.

Trouble was, when we drove up to the park, there was no height warning, but right ahead was a newly erected, dreaded 2.1 metre barrier, obviously erected since we were last there in October. Then more trouble - we have to reverse out but the locals obviously think that by blowing their horns we might shrink by over a metre and allow them to follow us through the barrier. After convincing them that they were not going to get anywhere until they allowed us to back up, we escaped without too much of an international incident. 

It is a shame to lose this MH friendly parking which I am sure many of us have used over the years. Unfortunately, Weymouth has always hated any type of caravan, being a holiday resort it is run by/for hoteliers who protect their own interests - we lived there for about 30 years until 3 years ago so we know the score. 

Sorry for the bad news, Roger (wet and freezing in this weather)


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that info, we have always used that particular car park whilst visiting Weymouth, 

We have relatives living in Weymouth, they have the shop Napoli facing the King George statue, and we always go to visit for a couple of days when we are in the area, dont know where we will park now 
  

I have emailed the council (dont think it will make any difference) asking if there is an alternative car park we can use so that I can pass it on to our 22,800 + members who use that car park to spend money in their town.

I think it would be brilliant if on the sat nav, it showed the car parks with and without height barriers, it would make visiting places a lot more pleasant and easier

Watch this space

Anne 8O 8O


----------



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi Anne

We will probably now use the Dorchester market (pay & display) car park for short visits. There are a few spaces for HGVs and they accept motorhomes, unfortunately about £2.00/hour, but at least there is a 20 minute bus service, and 30 minute train service just across the road.

We have settled for the Moreton C&CC club site at Moreton for longer visits (age concession et al). Train across the road with (mostly) 2 per hour, cost £4.80 return to Weymouth, but more than 4 can travel at half price - we obviously all get together. We have tried most of the sites round Weymouth so must post reviews when we settle down back North.

It's our Xmas party today at Moreton, expecting all the grandkids et al at any moment - hope they don't throw us out!

Regards, Roger


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Anne

Do you have the email for the Weymouth parking people at the Council and perhaps we can all send them emails politely stating our disappointments.

Without family in the area we will just strike Weymouth out of our spending locations so it is important to let them know.

What a shame

Ed


----------



## trackerman (Aug 16, 2005)

Ann

We too would like the e-mail address of the Council so that we can contact them - we had planned to make our annual visit there in June, but will only do so now if they can advise us of suitable parking that is available for our motorhome.

Stuart


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

I think you can still get in to the Ferrybridge car park (council) and most definitely the one operated by the boat yard opposite. The old rail line is being restored as a cycleway right in to the town centre.
When in the area, the new(ish) bus service (2hourly) from Weymouth to Exeter or Bounemouth is a boon for walks along the coast. Service X53, a day ticket is about a fiver.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hi, I emiled them through this link http://www.weymouth.gov.uk/Transport/Parking/contact.asp?svid=727

lets go get em   :wink: :lol:

Anne


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

A useful link. It led me to their formal issues form that is tracked here:

http://www.weymouth.gov.uk/contacts/complaints/complaints.asp?svid=812

which I have used to complain formally that this is very short sighted.

Ed


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

For many years now weymouth has slowly been closing down access to parking spots for motorhomes, it was one of our favourite places to spend holidays but the last few trps there it has been virtualy impossible to find decent parking.
Is it any wonder we know go abroad for our holidays, we are just not wanted in this country.


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

04HBG

I know the feeling and that is why it is worth letting the public servants (sic) know by writing to them.  It does take a remarkably low number of complaints to worry councils.

Ed


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the link Ed, email complaint duly sent

Anne


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Anne

You are welcome. I did wonder whether to send a note to the local press down that way saying how odd it was that the council were stopping tourists coming to town when British seaside towns struggle to survive.

Regards

Ed


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Ed good idea, why don't you send them an email, Its true they want you to spend money in their towns then make it as difficult as they can, I don't think they realize how many people they are upsetting with the height barriers :wink: 
we should all go in with both barrels   


Anne


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Anne

Email duly sent to Dorset Echo suggesting they run a story on the councils driving tourists away (no pun intended  ) with some background and suggesting councils should adopt the european approach.

Will be interesting to see if we get a response

Regards

Ed


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I live about 200 yeards from the beach, which has a fairly major ( for my town anyway) road alongside, so, theres parking for vehicles alongside the beach.
Mcouncil have signs up banning caravans, presumably to stop people from no paying in the caravan park? altho' I have no idea why they would want to park in the dump of a site . Anyway, I overnighted the van, on the seafron, net to a couple of white van types, a few cars and 2 humungous artics, who were also overnighting preparing for the early morning delivery to morrissons.
Gues who got the parking ticket?
Guess who got the only parking ticket?

yep, me. and, when I phoned up the council to enquire, I was told that caravans can be considered an eyesore. 

Unlike the 2 ferkin great artics with their fridges on s'pose.


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

*Media Response*

Good news..... 

Got a response from the Dorset Echo that they have passed the email to their news desk and will look into the issue.

Sounds promising.

Ed


----------



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi again

Bad news but a glimmer of hope. I went down into Weymouth this morning (by train!) and had a look at the car park with the height barrier by B&Q and unfortunately, unknown to me, the new signs state that it is run by 'network rail' (it still states that it is £10.00/day for coaches, but obviously under 2.1 metres). It seems that the council have an opt out for this one!

I tried the information office and, according to them I could use any of the council parks but would have to buy a ticket for all parking boxes used. The Swannery car park is probably the most suited so had a look. Unforunatley the spaces are so small that anything bigger than a mini would have a squeeze, so, I would need 4 tickets @ £1.30 = £5.20 per hour. It also states that caravans, lorries and coaches are banned and only caravanettes allowed between 08:00 and midnight - I would be worried of the wardens interpretation of caravanettes.

Then I rang the council parking office (01305 838236) and spoke to a lady who was really nice and was very helpful. "Park in any council car park" she said but confirmed that it would cost me £5.30/hour and she stated that I could not use any of the coach parking slots, they are for coaches only and I would attract a penalty charge even if I had paid the full whack. However, she did point out that there were no marked bays at Chesil beach or at Overcombe and I would only pay £1.60 for 2 hours. Chesil beach is about 3 miles from the centre and no convenient bus halt, but Overcombe can only be about a mile and there is a regular bus into town.

I think that I will stick to parking in Dorchester while I write to the council and suggest to them to allow MHs to use the coach parking at Lodmoor - being right next to the summer park & ride it would be convenient. Meanwhile my daughter will keep an eye on the "Echo" and I will pass on anything of relevance.

Regards, Roger (still wet and freezing)


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I have had a phome call today from Weymouth Council. the Lady informed me that the car park in question actually belongs to British Rail, so they have no say about what they do.

She also said that we could use any of the council car parks as long as we pay for the amount of spaces we take up, how much they cost she didn't say, 

makes a change for someone to actually reply so quickly :wink: naybe we hit a nerve :?: 

Anne


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

bandaid said:


> I live about 200 yeards from the beach, which has a fairly major ( for my town anyway) road alongside, so, theres parking for vehicles alongside the beach.
> Mcouncil have signs up banning caravans, presumably to stop people from no paying in the caravan park? altho' I have no idea why they would want to park in the dump of a site . Anyway, I overnighted the van, on the seafron, net to a couple of white van types, a few cars and 2 humungous artics, who were also overnighting preparing for the early morning delivery to morrissons.
> Gues who got the parking ticket?
> Guess who got the only parking ticket?
> ...


Bandaid

I would write to the council pointing out that out of x number of motor vehicles taxed to be on the road yours was the only one to receive a parking ticket, and ask why the council has discriminated against you, and if they have the power to discriminate in this way.

The last question worked for me on another matter - you never know.


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

*Oops*

I also thought the B&Q site was a Council one. :roll:

Hopefully the enquiries will help the cause for motorhome parking.

Will be interesting to see if the Dorset Echo does pick up on the issue.

Ed


----------



## Jobsworth (Nov 23, 2005)

*Weymouth Parking*

Hi it is a great pity that Weymouth council and others are virtually banning us motorhomers I think that it must be coverd somewhere under the human rights act .I have emailed my complaint and hope that all members join in

jobsworth


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

*Media Interest*

Hi All

Well I got a response from Weymouth saying it was not their car park and that they welcome motorhomes. No specifics other than we can park in any of their car parks but must pay for as many bays as we use. For us that would be 4 so not a lot of use and thats why coach bays are better.

I got a nice email from the Dorset Echo saying they were interested and I have had a chat with a nice lady reporter on the subject.

My gist was that councils should be encouraging motorhomes for their local economy and not discouraging them. Also that they should learn from the French and Germans with the facilities available.

To be balanced I did praise a couple of UK authorities who have a more enlightened approach like Canterbury and Shepway in Kent

I think they will be running the story to get a debate going and I suggested they might want to look in here to invite comments from our 23,000 members.

Hope this has helped

regards

Ed


----------

